# Chuck Jaws



## gramps1951 (Dec 16, 2012)

My South Bend 9A has a real nice 3-jaw Burnerd Model 31 6" chuck with hardened ID jaws. I have searched high and low and even contacted worldwide suppliers trying to find OD jaws for this chuck. Does anyone have any suggestions as to a possible source short of going to every tool auction or flea market I ever see??? I realize I could just buy a new chuck complete with ID/OD jaws but I really like this chuck.
Thanks for any help you may be able to provide.

Mike


----------



## Ray C (Dec 16, 2012)

I've seen several companies that specialize in making replacement jaws.  I don't know if they have the ones you need.  When you see their prices, you'll soon decide how much you really like that chuck.

Here's just a few places found by searching "chuck jaws" on the Internet.

http://www.zorotools.com/g/Replacement Chuck Jaws/00065291/
http://www.dillonmfg.com/
http://www.victornet.com/subdepartments/Lathe-Chuck-Keys-and-Jaws/591.html





gramps1951 said:


> My South Bend 9A has a real nice 3-jaw Burnerd Model 31 6" chuck with hardened ID jaws. I have searched high and low and even contacted worldwide suppliers trying to find OD jaws for this chuck. Does anyone have any suggestions as to a possible source short of going to every tool auction or flea market I ever see??? I realize I could just buy a new chuck complete with ID/OD jaws but I really like this chuck.
> Thanks for any help you may be able to provide.
> 
> Mike


----------



## gramps1951 (Dec 16, 2012)

I neglected to mention that fact in my post!! I could buy a lot of stuff for what they want for jaws. I'm hoping to find someone with an unwanted set or a damaged chuck but I'm not holding much hope. I'm researching good chucks, preferably with 2 piece jaws like my 4 jaw has. Thanks for the reply.

Mike



Ray C said:


> I've seen several companies that specialize in making replacement jaws.  I don't know if they have the ones you need.  When you see their prices, you'll soon decide how much you really like that chuck.
> 
> Here's just a few places found by searching "chuck jaws" on the Internet.
> 
> ...


----------

